# MY UBER DRIVER CANNOT BE REACH AFTER 3 DAYS HE FOUND MY PHONE IN HIS CAR



## cruzremando (Oct 26, 2021)

MY UBER DRIVER CANNOT BE REACH AFTER 3 DAYS HE FOUND MY PHONE IN HIS CAR WHAT WILL BE MY NEXT STEP TO GET MY PHONE?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

First: STOP SHOUTING.
Second, try contacting Uber and explaining the situation, see if they can bring a little pressure to bear
Third, try offering a little honey (reward) instead of vinegar (incessant demands that will cost the driver money) . You are the one who LOST the phone in their car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

cruzremando said:


> MY UBER DRIVER CANNOT BE REACH AFTER 3 DAYS HE FOUND MY PHONE IN HIS CAR WHAT WILL BE MY NEXT STEP TO GET MY PHONE?


He found your phone ?

Did he tell you so ?

Did he tell you 3 days ago ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If he told you 3 days ago . . . Why didn't you get it then !?!?


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

I found two phones. Both time I got $40 to drive for under 30 minutes. Anything less than that It will be in the river under the bridge. Uber $15 isn’t worth it


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> He found your phone ?
> 
> Did he tell you so ?
> 
> Did he tell you 3 days ago ?


I would rather to find the phone while rider is within a couple blocks . It is amazing how fast they can get a phone to call back . I have gotten 100 dollars twice but over all my rides that does not average out to much . Usually it is twenty but the way inflation is I would still prefer they not lose it


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Why can't Adults hold onto their belongings ?

Why are Uber drivers in charge of babysitting adults ?

There is a $20.00 a day cellphone storage fee.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I dont return lost items . There are lost ! So sorry to bad . Items are throw into my lost and found trash can .


----------



## cruzremando (Oct 26, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> First: STOP SHOUTING.
> Second, try contacting Uber and explaining the situation, see if they can bring a little pressure to bear
> Third, try offering a little honey (reward) instead of vinegar (incessant demands that will cost the driver money) . You are the one who LOST the phone in their car.


----------



## cruzremando (Oct 26, 2021)

I WISH TO CONGRATULATE YOU FOR MAKING FUN OF REAL PEOPLE THAT SOMETIMES WE FORGOT SOMETHING. PUT YOURSELF IN MY SHOES, I GAVE TIME FOR THE DRIVER FOR ATLEAST TRY TO CALL OR MESSAGE ME FROM MY GIVEN CONTACTS BUT NOTHING. BUT THE UBER HELP PEOPLE ALREADY CONFIRMED THAT HE FOUND MY PHONE. YES, I DONT OWN YOU, BUT I PAY FOR EVERY SINGLE SERVICES THAT YOUVE GAVE TO ME. 15 BUCKS ALREADY IN YOUR POCKET RIGHT AWAY WHEN YOU RETURN THE ITEM TO YOUR CUSTOMER AS REWARD ASIDE FROM TIPS GIVEN IN PERSON LIKE WHAT I DID TO OTHER DESERVING DRIVERS.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

cruzremando said:


> PUT YOURSELF IN MY SHOES


 Why? Did you lose your shoes too?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh Boy...🤣











OP, welcome to the forum. Please turn off your all caps function on your device. Otherwise what you're doing is the equivalent of chumming the waters. All caps indicates you're shouting.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

How do you know he found your phone? Is your phone not locked? Did THE (not your) driver tell you it had the phone?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

cruzremando said:


> MY UBER DRIVER CANNOT BE REACH AFTER 3 DAYS HE FOUND MY PHONE IN HIS CAR WHAT WILL BE MY NEXT STEP TO GET MY PHONE?


Questions for you:

1. How are you certain he found the phone. Did he contact you saying he found it or are you just assuming because you were in an Uber and now can't find your phone it HAS to be in the Uber?

2. If he did contact you, try offering more money. $15 (especially $15 CAD) isn't worth the hassle, especially if he's far across the frozen tundra from you.

3. Be more responsible with your shit (not a question just solid life advice).


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Why? Did you lose your shoes too?


I had shoes left in my car one time, picked up this drunk group, one of them pulled out a bag and started puking in it after less then a block, pulled over and told them get out, think the puker left her shoes in the car. I just chucked them into the dumpster


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

cruzremando said:


> I WISH TO CONGRATULATE YOU FOR MAKING FUN OF REAL PEOPLE THAT SOMETIMES WE FORGOT SOMETHING. PUT YOURSELF IN MY SHOES, I GAVE TIME FOR THE DRIVER FOR ATLEAST TRY TO CALL OR MESSAGE ME FROM MY GIVEN CONTACTS BUT NOTHING. BUT THE UBER HELP PEOPLE ALREADY CONFIRMED THAT HE FOUND MY PHONE. YES, I DONT OWN YOU, BUT I PAY FOR EVERY SINGLE SERVICES THAT YOUVE GAVE TO ME. 15 BUCKS ALREADY IN YOUR POCKET RIGHT AWAY WHEN YOU RETURN THE ITEM TO YOUR CUSTOMER AS REWARD ASIDE FROM TIPS GIVEN IN PERSON LIKE WHAT I DID TO OTHER DESERVING DRIVERS.


I am sorry but you might have mistaken rideshare drivers for different service gig workers. We are not a nanny or babysitter. Rideshare GIG is to drive you from point A to B safely. Did your driver did that? Than he had successfully done his job.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

cruzremando said:


> I WISH TO CONGRATULATE YOU FOR MAKING FUN OF REAL PEOPLE THAT SOMETIMES WE FORGOT SOMETHING. PUT YOURSELF IN MY SHOES, I GAVE TIME FOR THE DRIVER FOR ATLEAST TRY TO CALL OR MESSAGE ME FROM MY GIVEN CONTACTS BUT NOTHING. BUT THE UBER HELP PEOPLE ALREADY CONFIRMED THAT HE FOUND MY PHONE. YES, I DONT OWN YOU, BUT I PAY FOR EVERY SINGLE SERVICES THAT YOUVE GAVE TO ME. 15 BUCKS ALREADY IN YOUR POCKET RIGHT AWAY WHEN YOU RETURN THE ITEM TO YOUR CUSTOMER AS REWARD ASIDE FROM TIPS GIVEN IN PERSON LIKE WHAT I DID TO OTHER DESERVING DRIVERS.


Did you tip him for the ride when you lost the phone? If not, the driver already knows the likelihood of being rewarded for his time. Perhaps you can get your device insurance claim started?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

cruzremando said:


> I WISH TO CONGRATULATE YOU FOR MAKING FUN OF REAL PEOPLE THAT SOMETIMES WE FORGOT SOMETHING. PUT YOURSELF IN MY SHOES, I GAVE TIME FOR THE DRIVER FOR ATLEAST TRY TO CALL OR MESSAGE ME FROM MY GIVEN CONTACTS BUT NOTHING. BUT THE UBER HELP PEOPLE ALREADY CONFIRMED THAT HE FOUND MY PHONE. YES, I DONT OWN YOU, BUT I PAY FOR EVERY SINGLE SERVICES THAT YOUVE GAVE TO ME. 15 BUCKS ALREADY IN YOUR POCKET RIGHT AWAY WHEN YOU RETURN THE ITEM TO YOUR CUSTOMER AS REWARD ASIDE FROM TIPS GIVEN IN PERSON LIKE WHAT I DID TO OTHER DESERVING DRIVERS.


Dude, you are approaching this group all wrong.
First: as requested before, STOP YELLING, it's rude. Be nice; you are asking for help; nice is a good way to ask.
Second: it is NOT our job, as a driver of a car you hired for pennies to be your nanny. We are not responsible for you. You are. If you want to keep your crap - keep track of your crap. Or you'll lose it.

If property appears in MY car that does not belong to me, I promptly remove it. Usually into the nearest mail box. I have driven away from many mailboxes happily ringing away. (I remember driving away from a mailbox with a ringtone of a baby crying ... that was eerie) 
Once, I handed one to a homeless person on the side of the road and told him "Here, it's for you." Hopefully, he got a 'tip' for returning it.

Maybe you're used to people taking care of you. That's great -- but don't count on it all the time, and for sure don't get all pissy when you discover that nobody cares.


.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

There's nothing I can contribute to this thread.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Sex toys all brand new in package. The look on her face when I returned them Das well worth it.... 

We are talking about donkey show sizes.... Double head 36 inch black. Rabbit, anaconda size things.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I agree with Coachman


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

cruzremando said:


> 15 BUCKS ALREADY IN YOUR POCKET RIGHT AWAY WHEN YOU RETURN THE ITEM TO YOUR CUSTOMER AS REWARD


If you live a half hour from me, it’s one hour round trip to return the phone that you lost. And likely, $8 worth of gas. $15 doesn’t even begin to make that trip worth it. $15 is an insult. So don’t act like you’re doing us a favor by forgetting your stuff in our car.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> All caps indicates you're shouting.


ACTUALLY I AM NOT MAKING ANY NOISE WHEN I USE THE CAPS LOCK.

JUST FAT STUPID AMERICANS BEING KEYBOARD COMMANDO'S. OMG YOU'RE YELLING. HEY, DUMMY, ITS JUST A CAPS LOCK.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

OP, you know this site don't got nothing to do with no Uber, right?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> ACTUALLY I AM NOT MAKING ANY NOISE WHEN I USE THE CAPS LOCK.
> 
> JUST FAT STUPID AMERICANS BEING KEYBOARD COMMANDO'S. OMG YOU'RE YELLING. HEY, DUMMY, ITS JUST A CAPS LOCK.


Screams the idiotic American who's telling the other Americans that they're fat and lazy. A simple search for this forum would answer to all your questions that you would have asked.

And yeah you call us lazy.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I love when pax sign up on UP to ***** about drivers.
By far, they turn out to be the funniest threads.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## 0ddj0b (Oct 12, 2021)

How does that work anyway, in terms of the rider experience?
The person logs in from another device or has a friend contact Uber to report that forgotten item and then Uber is supposed to message the driver re: forgotten stuff?
If the driver truly has no idea (lets say person has phone in silent mode and put it in backseat pocket), and he goes off shift after that last dropoff, how is he supposed to know?
If it's not in the TOS that the driver is obligated and will be compensated for returning an item then yea, people should know that when signing up, and consider any forgotten items basically just thrown out into the ocean.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I have a new locked iPhone 12 in my possession and nobody has called to claim it. Like who spends 1k on something and just loses it I would gladly return it .


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

i love when a whiney passanger comes here to complain...it reminds me of dean martins celebrity roast lol


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Perhaps @LaurenF would be kind enough to help with this issue?
Maybe we could form a support group and get these folks the help they so desperately need.









I lost my phone in an Uber and everyone is unhelpful


I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it’s drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Perhaps @LaurenF would be kind enough to help with this issue?
> Maybe we could form a support group and get these folks the help they so desperately need.
> 
> 
> ...


Lauren was amazing.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

This is the best thread we’ve had in a long time. Thanks everyone for making me feel better about myself! ♥


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Mole said:


> I have a new locked iPhone 12 in my possession and nobody has called to claim it. Like who spends 1k on something and just loses it I would gladly return it .


Probably someone who doesn't want to face the humiliation of an Uber driver handing it over while sniggering, "still rocking the 12, eh? That's fine. Perfectly adequate phone."


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

cruzremando said:


> MY UBER DRIVER CANNOT BE REACH AFTER 3 DAYS HE FOUND MY PHONE IN HIS CAR WHAT WILL BE MY NEXT STEP TO GET MY PHONE?


How do you know that the driver didn’t dropped you off , then immediately pick up another entitled paxhole , who then found your phone and kept it , 
Lesson : Keep track of your stuff , I’ve never left my phone in someone else’s car , you will learn from this mistake , cause if ya don’t pay attention to a phone that typically cost $1000 , then lord k owe what else you’ll leave . Stop assuming your driver has it , we’ll unless it was me , cause I don’t return phones anymore after wasting 2 hrs returning the last one for Ubers $15 return fee as my paxhole who left the phone did not think I deserved shit for returning it .

So the last 2 I might have found in the back seat area , might be somewhere in Vegas on the side of a road or highway , maybe , I’m not sure😁


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Did you tip him?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Canadians...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> Canadians...


We need to invade canada


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> We need to invade canada


Yea.
We could try again
It didn't work out so well for us the first time ... but, WTF ... 
** Here honey, hold my beer **

.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Yea.
> We could try again
> It didn't work out so well for us the first time ... but, WTF ...
> ** Here honey, hold my beer **
> ...


We took mackinaw Island


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Illini said:


> What makes you think that the OP went to school?


I'm betting they are of Mexican lineage


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Grand Lake said:


> Probably someone who doesn't want to face the humiliation of an Uber driver handing it over while sniggering, "still rocking the 12, eh? That's fine. Perfectly adequate phone."


So I charged it up and was able to answer the phone told the person I have his phone maybe he should call it so I can send it to him. I’m guessing he is dead or in a coma and the police are trying to find me lol.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I once attempted to return a phone to a rider after he had been seated in a restaurant. The host wouldn't let me past the front door, and the guy couldn't be bothered to go out to the sidewalk and look for me. So I handed his phone to the totally shocked and LIVID host(ess) and told her; "If one of your customers comes out looking for a phone, this might be his." She actually screamed at me as I walked away! This was earlier in the Covid hysteria, when restaurants made the little speech to you about the mask rules before graciously allowing you to come in and drop $150 for dinner and drinks. You would be correct to assume that I have never patronized that place since. (My wife and I had eaten there several times before. )


----------



## tothebeach2024 (Sep 25, 2019)

Found a phone under the seat after a airport run a couple years ago. Figured out who it was, reported it. The guy frantically calls back and I agree to send it to him in return for a generous donation to a special needs charity I work with. Guess how much he donated- yep, *ZERO*! Yeah, that was the last time. They all get dropped off in garbage cans or out the window.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> There's nothing I can contribute to this thread.


Stoned people will be analysing this post for days.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Why not just sell it on eBay?

Earn the tip and satisfaction for the aggravation.

All this after honest try at returning.


----------



## CaveatLector (Mar 17, 2021)

cruzremando said:


> I WISH TO CONGRATULATE YOU FOR MAKING FUN OF REAL PEOPLE THAT SOMETIMES WE FORGOT SOMETHING. PUT YOURSELF IN MY SHOES, I GAVE TIME FOR THE DRIVER FOR ATLEAST TRY TO CALL OR MESSAGE ME FROM MY GIVEN CONTACTS BUT NOTHING. BUT THE UBER HELP PEOPLE ALREADY CONFIRMED THAT HE FOUND MY PHONE. YES, I DONT OWN YOU, BUT I PAY FOR EVERY SINGLE SERVICES THAT YOUVE GAVE TO ME. 15 BUCKS ALREADY IN YOUR POCKET RIGHT AWAY WHEN YOU RETURN THE ITEM TO YOUR CUSTOMER AS REWARD ASIDE FROM TIPS GIVEN IN PERSON LIKE WHAT I DID TO OTHER DESERVING DRIVERS.


If you were not typing it all caps and coming off as an ass then people would be on your case as much.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

cruzremando said:


> MY UBER DRIVER CANNOT BE REACH AFTER 3 DAYS HE FOUND MY PHONE IN HIS CAR WHAT WILL BE MY NEXT STEP TO GET MY PHONE?


We STILL have not heard from your Uber driver.
Since YOU were the last person to have seen them,
You are now a " PERSON OF INTEREST" IN THE DISAPPEARANCE OF THIS UBER DRIVER.

PLEASE REPORT TO YOUR LOCAL POLICE STATION FOR QUESTIONING AT ONCE.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

FerengiBob said:


> Why not just sell it on eBay?
> 
> Earn the tip and satisfaction for the aggravation.
> 
> All this after honest try at returning.


Imei will be traceable but if a person have skill and patience to disassemble. Mothboard removed phone should bring good value if its a newer iPhone or Samsung.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

First off you list your phone, so that is your fault!

Second, call Uber!

Finally, it is your fault!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> We STILL have not heard from your Uber driver.
> Since YOU were the last person to have seen them,
> You are now a " PERSON OF INTEREST" IN THE DISAPPEARANCE OF THIS UBER DRIVER.
> 
> PLEASE REPORT TO YOUR LOCAL POLICE STATION FOR QUESTIONING AT ONCE.


Yeah, he assumed the identity of the Uber driver and is now stealing everyone phones!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

cruzremando said:


> I WISH TO CONGRATULATE YOU FOR MAKING FUN OF REAL PEOPLE THAT SOMETIMES WE FORGOT SOMETHING. PUT YOURSELF IN MY SHOES, I GAVE TIME FOR THE DRIVER FOR ATLEAST TRY TO CALL OR MESSAGE ME FROM MY GIVEN CONTACTS BUT NOTHING. BUT THE UBER HELP PEOPLE ALREADY CONFIRMED THAT HE FOUND MY PHONE. YES, I DONT OWN YOU, BUT I PAY FOR EVERY SINGLE SERVICES THAT YOUVE GAVE TO ME. 15 BUCKS ALREADY IN YOUR POCKET RIGHT AWAY WHEN YOU RETURN THE ITEM TO YOUR CUSTOMER AS REWARD ASIDE FROM TIPS GIVEN IN PERSON LIKE WHAT I DID TO OTHER DESERVING DRIVERS.


Really low quality trolling. I blame covid.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> We need to invade canada


They would still find a way to apologize for your invasion.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> They would still find a way to apologize for your invasion.


This


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> This


Honesty..... Am I wrong?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> We need to invade canada


And THEN what would we DO with them.
We don't really need any more 'dependents'.



.


----------

